# Ribilizer



## deer hunters (Sep 18, 2015)

Anyone use the Ribilizer on a stick burner smoker? if so, what were the results. Appears to me made for a gas grill but the Company says made also for a stick burner smoker.


----------



## sawinredneck (Sep 18, 2015)

Got a link? Never heard of this one before.


----------



## deer hunters (Sep 18, 2015)

I believe I misspelled it. It is a ribalizer. Google it


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 18, 2015)

Seams like a lot of money for a Rib Rack and a couple of disposable pans. It should work in any smoker that will fit it. Just adjust cook time accordingly. That gas grill on Youtube was running around 350° to get done that fast...JJ


----------



## deer hunters (Sep 26, 2015)

Same thoughts a lot $ for a rack and pans. Buddy made similar system with taco shell rack each held a slab and put in pan underneath ???


----------

